# thoughts on this design?



## stuckinthemud (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I have this scrap piece of oak board. Its 3mm thick, just under 1/4 inch. I thought I might try roughing out a pocket sized mini frame, I don't know if TTF is do-able but the gap between the forks is 1 inch, although I could cut them off and go OTT if need-be; my ring finger curls around the little bump at the back and it snugs quite nicely into my hand. I was sort of thinking maybe 1/2 inch wide flat bands - something light-weight for tree-stumping while I'm walking the dog. Obviously I am still in the middle of carving this one, it hasn't seen a file, rasp or any abrasives yet.. Any thoughts?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Lets see the other side.


----------



## afishhunter (Dec 30, 2014)

Should be O.K., I think.

My only questions are:

"Is 1/4 inch thick enough to withstand the stresses when shooting?"

and

"How are you going to attach the bands?

(I'm guessing round bands are planned?)

Please show pictures when it is finished.


----------



## stuckinthemud (Jan 20, 2020)

The other side looks the same as this one, should it look different?

I was going to either cut a notch or drill a 2mm hole in the neck of each fork to allow me to tie on therabands, or else drill and cut a slot along each fork to feed theraband through, pull it back through the slot and wedge it in place with a toggle.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I wouldn't use a 1/4" oak board. Straight board cuts are not recommended for slingshots. One fork hit and the wood will split.

Most board cuts have a plywood or aluminum core.


----------



## stuckinthemud (Jan 20, 2020)

Ok, I can see why that would be the case. I have a stash of water buffalo horn; I could use some of to face it off with if I enjoy shooting it


----------



## stuckinthemud (Jan 20, 2020)

Ok, I can see why that would be the case. I have a stash of water buffalo horn; I could use some of to face it off with if I enjoy shooting it


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks kinda like it’s shaping up into a LBS. a very comfortable design. Just make sure you test it’s strength. Try your darndest to break it. If it breaks it’ll save you a black eye or worse.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

The 3 mm (0.11 inch) thickness you mentioned is way too thin for safety :hmm: .

I would suggest drawing and shaping a suitable template with standard grey cardboard, and cutting a piece of 18 mm thick Baltic birch plywood and the piece of oak wood to match that template, and gluing together the two separate pieces cut with a jigsaw. This will yield a total thickness of 21 mm: birch plywood is extremely strong, given the way it is manufactured.

Once the glue has dried properly, you would then proceed with rounding off the edges of your new slingshot frame with a rasp, file, (see photo) and 100 to 320 grit sandpaper to obtain a nice surface finish. I personally quite like water-based wood sealant, as it is easy to apply (first coat, sandpapering with 320 grit once dry, and then a second final coat), produces a nice shiny finish, and does not release strong chemicals unlike oil-based varnishes: of course, you'll have to see what best suits your project.

This should enable you to make a double layered and strong slingshot frame that should look quite nice - but above all, one that will not send pieces of scrap wood flying in your face, particularly if the flat bands fold over the forks with the oak section facing away from you. Last, but not least, I recommend wearing safety glasses when shooting slingshots....

Just an idea... B)


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Speaking for myself, if it were me, I would add a plywood/multiplex backing to that. I don't feel 1/4 inch is adequate unless only intend as use for light BB plinking... Also, I won't use that piece for TTF without a backing. The grain direction isn't right for TTF. In any case a 1" gap is a little challenging to shoot TTF alhough expert TTF shooters can certainly pull it off.


----------



## stuckinthemud (Jan 20, 2020)

Lightweight plinking using clays all this is for


----------



## stuckinthemud (Jan 20, 2020)

Bit if shaping and a lot of sanding, it looks like this at the moment Think I'm going to keep things simple with some office bands wrapped and tucked. I am not going to apply a finish until I decide if I am going to glue up some extra layers. Oh, I did try and see if I could break it and it resisted all my efforts but a smack from a ball travelling fast is something I couldn't try, so I'm just crossing my fingers about how it will resist a frame hit.


----------



## stuckinthemud (Jan 20, 2020)

So I tied on a chain of office bands in 3 pairs each side- don't know what type, they're just called 'heavy duty elastic bands' but they are red in colour - anyway sent off a few pea-size pebbles and everything went really well. Bit of a struggle tying the bands to the pouch and one of the ties came loose, any recommendations on a good way of attaching a pair of bands to a pouch?


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Top right of the forum main page. search band attachment or office bands etc.


----------



## stuckinthemud (Jan 20, 2020)

thanks, will do


----------



## stuckinthemud (Jan 20, 2020)

I think it needs a little fine-tuning - the band slipped off the upper fork shooting it this morning - but it is a sweet little shooter, lobbing pea-grit well north of 150 feet up the foot-path without effort using an anchor against my ear (27 inch draw). The scallop for my thumb (I'm a lefty) really dials the grip in nicely and I'm well chuffed with this credit card-sized catty, though when I can source some theraband locally I will re-band it. Thanks for all your help everyone!! Now its time to make the next one.....


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Sounds like you got the builders bug! Can't wait to see the next one!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------

